# Tattoo symbology



## wee_blondie

Hi guys,

Just wondering if anyone knows of where I could find out a bit more about Muay Thai tattoos?  I'd like to find out what some of the symbols mean and if there are any rituals etc attached to getting one.

Cheers,
Heather
x


----------



## JB*

I,ve never seen a muay thai orientated tattoo ever, I'd love to see some pictures of what you mean though as an old friend owns a tattoo/piercing parlour and he has no idea either. Closest thing i can think of is maori tattoos?:idunno:


----------



## mrhnau

wee_blondie said:
			
		

> Hi guys,
> 
> Just wondering if anyone knows of where I could find out a bit more about Muay Thai tattoos?  I'd like to find out what some of the symbols mean and if there are any rituals etc attached to getting one.
> 
> Cheers,
> Heather
> x



I saw a little bit on Thai tattoos, not sure if it was MT specific though. It was a bit odd... they would go to these monks, that would add them. they seemed to believe it would protect them from harm. they would get tattoos based on their own brand of mythology. It was a very interesting show, on discovery channel. I rememered this thread when I saw it yesterday...

I'm no expert on the topic, just saw the show... I'd be very curious to hear from those members from Thailand or those that are more familiar with the culture... always love learning


----------



## JB*

mrhnau said:
			
		

> I saw a little bit on Thai tattoos, not sure if it was MT specific though. It was a bit odd... they would go to these monks, that would add them. they seemed to believe it would protect them from harm. they would get tattoos based on their own brand of mythology. It was a very interesting show, on discovery channel. I rememered this thread when I saw it yesterday...
> 
> I'm no expert on the topic, just saw the show... I'd be very curious to hear from those members from Thailand or those that are more familiar with the culture... always love learning


 
Yeah i'd like to hear from some genuine thai fighters to  As for what your talking about mrhnau, I don't know if its the same thing, but, theres a temple close to Bangkok called Wat Bang Pra or maybe Phra or something...but it holds a anual festival where monks would tattoo large amounts or males with animal spirits and prayers, in the hope that they will bring strength and protection. Two good things for any fighter id say!


----------



## mrhnau

JB* said:
			
		

> Yeah i'd like to hear from some genuine thai fighters to  As for what your talking about mrhnau, I don't know if its the same thing, but, theres a temple close to Bangkok called Wat Bang Pra or maybe Phra or something...but it holds a anual festival where monks would tattoo large amounts or males with animal spirits and prayers, in the hope that they will bring strength and protection. Two good things for any fighter id say!



that would be it... what was really odd is that some of them would be "possessed" by the tattoos, exhibiting characteristics of the tiger, the monkey, whatever they had tattooed... was quite odd. Very interesting show though.


----------



## wee_blondie

Cheers guys.  I'd be interested in finding out more about the way that the monks choose who should have which tattoos, and how the rituals work.  I'm not hindu/buddist but am interested in learning about the culture.  Maybe I'll just go out there and ask them??


----------



## HKphooey

If you are planning to get one, make sure you get the true meanings from a reliable source.  I have see a few Kanji tatoos that were way off, and in a really bad way.


----------



## wee_blondie

Thanks JB that was really interesting!  :asian:   Sounds like quite a spectacle!!  I'm actually booked in for a second tattoo in a couple weeks, an instructor I know can read & write Thai, so he kindly translated some words for me.  I must say, I doubt I'd go for the full back tat's that I've seen; but its good to learn about this stuff.  

Invisible tattoos could be an option though! :uhyeah: 

Thanks again!


----------



## JB*

As HKphooey said, if your planning to get a tattoo in another language/symbology...check its meaning is true. Unless your trainer is thai, and speaks fluant thai then theres a strong chance he could get it wrong. Double check it, theres plenty of places you can message ppl from thailand etc. As for invisible tattoos, uv ink is practically invisible once its healed and not under a uv lamp, however its fairly new and the long term effects of using it aren;t yet known. :idunno:


----------



## Sagat

I'd love to get one, they look cool............I watched a Muay Thai Documentary called 'Born to Fight' the other day, they touched on the tattoos, some supposedly give you better technique, I'd have one of those


----------



## MuayThaiGuy

Did anyone catch this besides me?........



Detective: So, what's the _symbology_ there?

Lt. Smecker: Symbology?  Now that Duffy has relinquished his King Bonehead crown I see that we have and heir to the thrown.  I'm sure the word you were looking for was symbolism, what is the SSsssymbolism there?


Boondock Saints!!  One of my all time favorite movies!


----------



## cali_tkdbruin

I'm into the *Semiology *with regard to martial arts tattoos too! :wink:

More  specifically involving the Korean arts like Taekwondo, anybody have any links to webs sites?


----------



## Sagat

Invisible tattoos?  I'll give you one, it won't hurt, you won't feel a thing and I promise when I'm finished you won't be able to see it, for only $100 per hour.


----------



## wee_blondie

MuayThaiGuy said:
			
		

> Did anyone catch this besides me?........
> 
> I'm sure the word you were looking for was symbolism, what is the SSsssymbolism there?


 
Didn't realise the grammer police were reading....  :whip: 

Too many knocks to the head I guess!


----------



## Inmyvaynes

Hehe dude, he's quoting a movie.
"The Boondock Saints"
Anywho it's spelling not grammar.

And on the tattoo's all I could find was the monk tattoo's that as far as I can tell are not related to muay thai specifically.


----------



## doc@muaythaifairtex.com

I have SIX Tattoos, Four of them are about Thailand and Muay Thai. Muay Thai fighters and Tattoos have done some major changes. A Thai man does THREE great things in his life, serves in the Army, trains in Muay Thai and then becomes a Monk. Orthadox Buddhism does not promote Tattoos anymore, the Royal Thais do not promote Tattoos and most of the Old School spiritual religions that were heavy into Tattoo signs for good luck in fighting in Muay Thai have faded away. BUT there are still some Monks that Tattoo, mainly Temple symbols and Animals for safety and strength. If you want I can e-mail you the Tattoo I just got in Thailand Three weeks ago.


----------



## Inmyvaynes

Interesting post Doc,defineately would like to see that =)

email's inmyvains@yahoo.com


----------



## wee_blondie

Thanks Doc, would def like to have a look if that's ok?


----------



## doc@muaythaifairtex.com

Sa-wut dee krup, ---- Sa-baai-dee-mai??

I am in Bangkok for a week, when I get back I am going to write an Article on Muay Thai Tattoos, old and new, I will get all our Fairtex Fighters together, take pictures of their Tattoos and then post them. Then I am going to do an Article on Hand Wraps for workouts, for fights and how Muay Boran does it with ropes. Keep in touch and keep reminding me to do these Articles. 

Koop kun krup, Thanks. 

Sa-wut dee krup, Phra-JAO-phra-uay-porn, God bless you, Doc

Khun Daniel C. Docto  doc@muaythaifairtex.com 
Fairtex Muay Thai Division World Marketing Manager
www.fairtexpattaya.com & www.muaythaifairtex.com

Download, CHECK out my Article & what do you think??

SEVEN Master Defensive Moves of Muay Thai Fairtex!!
www.muaythaifairtex.com/download/doc/kom.zip


----------



## wee_blondie

Hey doc, did you ever get those articles written??

Just saw a new posting by Alessandro and it reminded me to ask


----------



## doc@muaythaifairtex.com

Life is so BUSY, I just got back from a trip to Fairtex Japan and Fairtex USA for over a month and I am just not settling back into my HOME Thailand- yea!! The articles are on my TODO list, God willing I will get them done but for now work-work-work.


----------



## Thunder Foot

I didn't see that anyone mentioned it, but the tattoos are called "Sak Yant". The tattoos aren't directly related with Muay Thai, but are associated by means of the Buddhist influence in the sport. Many Nuk Muays get them to make limbs indestructable, to have courage in fighting, and many other blessings. The yant's often contain Buddhist Mantras or prayers. 

Here is a video on youtube, of a person receiving the sak yant.





As some others have stated, it has been rumored that some people become possessed by the tattoos, and take on its characteristics. I don't know how valid that information is, as the people I have seen... don't seem too convincing.

For more information you can visit this website.
http://sak-yant.com/


----------



## wee_blondie

Thanks bud! Makes interesting reading :ultracool


----------



## ale

Hi,I'm Alessandro,I read your message.I love the warriors tattoos. My e-mail    
alecorti79@libero.it   I'm waiting your tattoos.Thank you


----------



## Thai Boxer Briefs

*Bump*

I was just wondering if anyone has any pictures of these Muay Thai tattoos.  I am very interested in learning about them and *possibly* getting one?  Any pictures of any quality are appreciated, thanks.


----------



## Madahab

Hey everyone, I just came across this thread as I recently became interested in Sak Yant, the tattoos worn by some Thai fighters.
The article that sparked this interest was: http://muaythai.me/muay_thai_tattoos.php , and it also includes a few pics of the tattoos.

They certainly are works of art, and I guess I might get one when I am in Thailand...


----------



## EMT

Muay Thai tattoos explained: Muay Thai Tattoo symbols and meanings


----------

